# AKC National Obedience and Agility Invitationals!!!!



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

(drum roll please...):drummer:

THE AKC NATIONAL OBEDIENCE AND AGILITY INVITATIONALS ARE THIS WEEKEND...DECEMBER 1-2ND...IM SO EXCITED AND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE VIDEOS UP ON YOUTUBE!!!!! 

I KNOW ONLY ONE PERSON FROM WI IS GOING...YVONNE PIEFER(who is Stephanie's Quiz's breeder)...SHE IS TAKING HER DOG"COKE" DOWN...I BELIEVE!!

ANYONE ELSE EXCITED AND READY FOR THE "BEST OF THE BEST...IN OBEDIENCE" COME DOWN AND HAVE A LITTLE COMPETION...AND BE CROWNED NOC...NATIONAL OBEDIENCE CHAMPION!!!!!!!!

WOO HOO...(goin crazy here):bowl:!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yup. We're all excited 'round these parts! The Invitational is in my backyard! I'm hoping to go on Sunday!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

NO WAY!! OH OH PICK ME I WANT TO GO!!!

LOL...it's along ways from WI...have fun...let me know ALL about it..(every detail please) could you take pictures? or something? lol


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm excited! Except the cable company took Animal Planet away so I won't get to see them except for whatever gets put up on Youtube, but still exciting :


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yup...sure is SO EXCITING for me!! Actually the Eukanuba doesn't air until February...but check out AKC's website they have the whole "It's Showtime!" on their home page...usually Vern Cedar is the one who videotapes the ring performances of several "Top Trainers", I looked today on Youtube...nothing yet...probably tomorrow or during the week. I'll be sitting at home...who got the NOC??


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

A lady I know here in Bishop will be there with her Austalian Cattle dog. Her name is Barbara Nolan, she's an owner/breeder, and doing very well for herself. A lovely lady too. Her dog is Danbar's Lone Ranger. He'll be in the Best of Breed and the Best Bred-by-Exhibitor.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

KEWL!!! I love hearing about this stuff!! Thanks for sharing that with us!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey Katie: 
Did Kim, Slyder and Tango make the top 5 again this year? And is Terry commentating on the agility for Animal Planet?


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Kim's dogs did make the top 5, yes. I'm not sure if Terry's announcing for Animal Planet again.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Everyone...since the competition isn't live on TV here is the picture of groups...with the rockin' Golden in it. HE's beautiful...anyon eknow what is registered name is?

Here she/he is:










I think it is absolutely gorgeous. This is Saturday nights competition. Does this mean there's one today? Or is it just one shot?


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

I train with three ladies who were invited last year and again this year. (two labs and one golden.) They didn't do so well last year and it's such a long trip, they opted out this year. I remember them telling stories of bubble wrap being used as padding under the mats. It was an interesting experience for the dogs...hearing "pop, pop, pop" as they heeled around the ring.

It will be awesome to see who wins.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW...that's quite interesting...bubble wrap?

It will be exciting to see who wins...I'm waiting and waiting until AKC posts something...I'm soo eager!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

HEY EVERYONE!! I just got an e-mail from the Front and Finish group I'm on...there's a Poodle and a Golden Retriever. Dee Dee Anderson's dog!! WHOO HOO!! I'm definetley cheering for the Golden!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

GREAT NEWS!!!

*The 2007 AKC National Obedience Invitational Champion is OTCH Dd's Dreams Do Come True UDX4 RE TDX JH, a Golden Retriever commonly known as "Dream," owned by Billy and Dee Dee Anderson of Redwood City, CA.*

*Congrats Dee Dee!! *

*I'm glad the Golden won...someone finally beat out the Lab.*

***To this very date 8 Golden Retrievers have been crowned NOC.***

*But yet I still ponder about this one, why does our old trainer absolutely hate Goldens? But yet likes the little Papillons and GSP's? Maybe she's against the Goldens because they "mop it up" in Obedience and Agility. The world may never ever know.*


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's an article on Kim, Terry, Tango and Slyder:

LA Daily News - From pugs to poodles, some 170 breeds will vie in Long Beach dog show

Katie and I train with Kim and Terry and Tango and Slyder are their NSDTRs.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yay! I wonder if some crazy lady is going to steal the pictures this year too :

Is Terry running them or did the reporter people just focus on him because he talks more?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

katieanddusty said:


> Yay! I wonder if some crazy lady is going to steal the pictures this year too :
> 
> Is Terry running them or did the reporter people just focus on him because he talks more?


What do you mean by stealing the pictures? LOL...im confused? Did something happen?


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Congratulations "Dream"!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's the picture of Dee Dee Anderson and "Dream":










Congrats!! 

Here are the runner ups:


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww Dream is cute 

Were you around for the crazy lady who said her dog had a bunch of titles that she didn't, and had a bunch of pictures of various Goldens (and one large Toller) that she said was her dog?

Looks like Kim and Slyder WON 16"!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

No, I don't think I was around at that time.

Congrats Slyder! Yes, Dream is very cute...getting a bit old but still cute!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Is Terry running them or did the reporter people just focus on him because he talks more?


I believe it's the latter...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I went to the AKC invitational as a spectator on Saturday it was awesome. I got to watch the breed judging for goldens too!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> I went to the AKC invitational as a spectator on Saturday it was awesome. I got to watch the breed judging for goldens too!


NO WAY!! I'm jealous now...I told my mom that I want to go sometime with my dad or her before I move out of the house. Just so I can expirience it, this once in a lifetime thing. Glad you had fun! Do you have any pictures you could share with us?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn't take any pictures because I didn't think to bring a camera.:doh:

There's always next year.


----------

